# Sled Help!!



## beltboy1 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok Guys need thoughts and help....

2 weeks ago I built a perfect miter table saw, 45 angles on both sides were PERFECT!!!. Used Incra channel guides.... it sled across the table saw very smoothly with little to no effort.

2 weeks later I went to use the sled and it will slid across the table and through the channels.

Any thougths,, would some kind of wax help, or is it possible the wood has expanded or shrunk??? It is 3/4 birch ply??


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*first grammer and spellin' help then*



beltboy1 said:


> Ok Guys need thoughts and help....
> 
> 2 weeks ago I built a perfect miter table saw, 45 angles on both sides were PERFECT!!!. Used Incra channel guides.... it sled *(slid)* across the table saw very smoothly with little to no effort.
> 
> ...


Now if I understand your question..It won't slide now?

Yes, something has expanded or contracted and it doesn't take much. If you had not had the plywood stored in the shop with both sides exposed for at least 2 weeks, then you can expect this situation. A few thousandths will cause a bind. Just unscrew one rail, get it sliding easy again and screw it back on in the new location. The screw holes should have enough play to allow the new location. If the screws are on the bottom then you have to work from underneath. Slide it as far out the back as possible and still retain it in the slots, then readjust, then as far out the front and readjust. Wax will help a lot.  bill


----------



## beltboy1 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the prompt reply...
Questions: If I only re-Attach one rail how do I know that is the one that is still a perfect 45?... I'm afraid I am about to have to make a new sled by readjusting everything.

Also..what kind of wax...

Lastly, if I were to rebuild a new sled what is the best wood to use so I don't go through this again..I live in Dallas, so more than likely I am getting shrinkage in the wood from the heat would mdf be better?


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

If you mounted the Incra slides according to directions you should have some access holes in the plywood so you can adjust the expansion nuts that make the slides fit the miter ways. A slight adjustment may be all you need. If your shop is in a damp place or you left the sled on a concrete floor it can effect the plywood. Generally, decent quality birch plywood should be quite stable and a good choice for a sled, more so than MDF.

Furniture paste wax, there are many brands, such as Minwax, is applied to many work and machine surfaces. Similar to waxing a car, you apply a light coat, very light, allow it to dry, then buff with a clean cloth. Check and clean the miter ways frequently, it's not unusual for gunk to get in them.


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

I made my sled from phenolic coated ply. I have not had any issues with it yet. I would have preferred to use a solid sheet of phenolic but I have not gotten around to planting a money tree yet... I also used UHMW for the slides instead of incra miter rails. I dont have any of the nicer adjustable steel ones. I only have the cheaper aluminum rails with the screw that expands their width to adjust to the miter slot. I did not have much luck with them on my Ridgid R4512, they would bind in certain places. Apparently my slots are not perfectly even all the way down.


----------

